# Bionic over Thunderbolt



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys verizon has offered me the bionic as a replacement for my thunderbolt good decision or not?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Well. Spec wise its better (dual core versus single core) and RAM. Design is your preference. The Bionic seems to have a successful dev community with an almost complete ICS from (save for the camera).

Screen might stink for the Bionic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I like my Bionic but would they do a razr or rezound (depending on your preferences and if HTC fixed beats for more media on rezound)?

Bionic now is really solid but if you like one of the slightly newer above phones you could prib get by with saying 'I heard bad things'

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Well they are not giving me an option. They said another tbolt or a bionic

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

nativi said:


> Well they are not giving me an option. They said another tbolt or a bionic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It also seems like they're about to crack the camera as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bionic, com'on son

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Go for the bionic. A lot of us owners were about to lose all hope in this phone but now that we have functioning ICS and dev support has come back this has become one of the best phones to own.


----------



## ferrell221 (Oct 18, 2011)

Camera works on axiom akop. Use it everyday 
Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

I just picked up a bionic to replace my tbolt until my upgrade comes in 5 months. The specs are much nicer and it is super smooth. You just have to get used to blur, which in my opinion is a downgrade from sense. Or you could just run an ics rom. Everything works except the ffc right now. I would say do it.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Why I don't run ics roms: Front facing camera and flash. And hardware acceleration for stuff like Chrome beta and movie studio.

But it's awesome that camera is working and data is a simple toggle (or now fixed on boot)... And the devs like dhacker, mastur and hash (and returning dt) have always made it worth flashing ics to see what's new...

That said, I'm fine with blur (I use adwex) and latest OTA makes this a heck of a device to own. Big screen, sturdy build (I use a defender case 'cause I can't afford to break it), dual core speediness, plenty of ram, removable battery and sd memory (get a class 10 to replace freebie).. Im old so if pentile sucks I can't tell anything is better and can't see those screens fron my house anyway. If I want HD I'll watch my Google TV 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Thunderbolt doesn't have data or camera. So. I remember dhacker he used to have a tbolt. I just don't know. I was hoping they would offer a rezound.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Definitely go with the Bionic!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i came from a thunderbolt and the only thing i miss from that phone is the kickstand. bionic is better in every way. the screen does look better on the bolt but you will get better visibility in the sun on the bionic. sense for blur for default interface, i don't like either. so no comment there. on the development side there is 3 gb roms (only 1 still in development afaik) and 2 ics rom (cm9 and aokp) in development.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

envizion said:


> i came from a thunderbolt and the only thing i miss from that phone is the kickstand. bionic is better in every way. the screen does look better on the bolt but you will get better visibility in the sun on the bionic. sense for blur for default interface, i don't like either. so no comment there. on the development side there is 3 gb roms (only 1 still in development afaik) and 2 ics rom (cm9 and aokp) in development.


And gummy for ics!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

o yea forgot bout that one. there is also a miui rom out now, still alpha but has data 3g/4g. development is looking pretty strong now.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Bionic is on it's way with free extended battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

nativi said:


> Bionic is on it's way with free extended battery
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Congratz hope you enjoy it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Congratz hope you enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I hope so. And I get to keep my early upgrade they offered me. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

What happened to your tbolt?


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

dirtyfingers said:


> What happened to your tbolt?


It was acting weird. The screen would became very unresponsive while charging.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

nativi said:


> It was acting weird. The screen would became very unresponsive while charging.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Mines been like that since I got it. Maybe I should give them a call too


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

You should. And name everything else too. I know some people have gotten the rezound but not me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, that was certainly a good deal. Enjoy it!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

RockyC said:


> Wow, that was certainly a good deal. Enjoy it!


I hope so. You guys have weird terminology. Bootstrap and other weird root words I had not heard of with HTC devices.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

nativi said:


> I hope so. You guys have weird terminology. Bootstrap and other weird root words I had not heard of with HTC devices.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It's different on each device. Samsung has Odin and what not. Motorola uses bootstrap. I'm actually unfamiliar with HTC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

nativi said:


> It was acting weird. The screen would became very unresponsive while charging.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not that it makes a difference anymore, but were you using a 3'rd party wall charger? I got a wall charger in a 5$ amazon starter kit for the droid, and it caused the touchscreen to become unusable on any android phone i plugged into it (droid, fascinate, thunderbolt). If so, it could cause the same issue on the Bionic, but it's not necessarily the phones fault...


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Not that it makes a difference anymore, but were you using a 3'rd party wall charger? I got a wall charger in a 5$ amazon starter kit for the droid, and it caused the touchscreen to become unusable on any android phone i plugged into it (droid, fascinate, thunderbolt). If so, it could cause the same issue on the Bionic, but it's not necessarily the phones fault...


No I actually tried others thinking it was the charger but still the same think would happen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

